# curious about eye color



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He looks pure. It's just a fault when showing  it's not uncommon in some lines.


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks! I was kind of thinking that was the case.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Funny, I was just thinking about Goldens with those "golden amber" eyes and just how striking it is. I love Harvey's eye color.

I think acceptable means that although the preferred color is dark brown, light brown is accepted and not a fault.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Muddypaws said:


> Funny, I was just thinking about Goldens with those "golden amber" eyes and just how striking it is. I love Harvey's eye color.



I was thinking that too... Stephanie's Quiz (FlyingQuizini) has beautiful amber colored eyes that I just love every time I see a picture of him!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger's got different coloured eyes, too. He gets called "creeper" because of them...and i had one lady scream that "he's a wolf!!" When I asked her why she thought that, she said because wolves have "yellow eyes just like that." 

It's funny, I remember my old golden having the darkest, chocolate-pudding eyes ever, then was surprised at how light my border collie's eyes were. Then I got Ranger and thought how DARK the border collie's eyes seemed in comparison. Ranger definitely wins for lightest eyes in our family of dogs.

Here's my creeper "wolf" dog:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My Sam had 'orange' eyes. They faded over the first 4 or so years of his life and remained a light brownish orange for the remainder of his life. Ike's are still dark brown but I've noticed that they are getting a little lighter. He's 3. I wouldn't be surprised if they turned an orange color in another year or two. I actually think the color is prettier than a dark eye.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Ranger said:


> Ranger's got different coloured eyes, too. He gets called "creeper" because of them...and i had one lady scream that "he's a wolf!!" When I asked her why she thought that, she said because wolves have "yellow eyes just like that."
> 
> It's funny, I remember my old golden having the darkest, chocolate-pudding eyes ever, then was surprised at how light my border collie's eyes were. Then I got Ranger and thought how DARK the border collie's eyes seemed in comparison. Ranger definitely wins for lightest eyes in our family of dogs.
> 
> Here's my creeper "wolf" dog:


I love Ranger's eyes they are so pretty and they shine against his black coat. That lady is a nut, one - wolves have incredible eyes and two - Ranger's eyes are amber not yellow.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Muddypaws said:


> I love Ranger's eyes they are so pretty and they shine against his black coat. That lady is a nut, one - wolves have incredible eyes and two - Ranger's eyes are amber not yellow.


I agree... Ranger has beautiful eyes. They stand out against his coat and they have a soft expression. 

That lady was a nut. :uhoh:

@OP - My first golden had eyes the same color, so I always have a soft spot for eyes that color.


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

I cracked up picturing some crazy lady yelling wolf and running. lol

And don't get me wrong, I think our "wolfdogs" are pretty darn cute  I love the color too. I was just wondering what the norm was cause Harvey is my first golden and I've had even more people than usual stopping me lately to point out Harvey's eyes. They're being complimentary though, not running for their lives from the wolf.


----------

